# Newbie lessons?



## Medici (6 July 2009)

I have join this nice forum as a newbe searching for helpful  information with relation on stock trading, charting and any other information which may be related to stock trading.

I have to admit that i am disappointed ( a bit).
I can see that every one is talking about everything but trading advice.

With no offence to some members who provide some deep information and advice on upcoming problems, newbes are facing constant problems and hunger for information which only sometimes are provided.

Would it be nice to turn this newbe section for really new traders ?

I can raise the pray for ASF member (forgive me for not remember his user name - he is from Honk Kong, i think), who post most deep advice for some other new member of the forum.

I can also understand that some of the members been here longer than stock exchange, but would appreciate if they may have some understanding for questions which for them looks like kindergarten schooling.

Are we all stared sometimes at the beginning ?

Other way maybe we change the forum and start talking about anything else but stock trading.

( i will probably get chuck out for this - oh well..that's life (i think)


----------



## beerwm (6 July 2009)

*Re: Newbe lessons ????*

dont be discouraged,

there is a mountain of information if you cycle back the pages and read previous posts.

-mentioning techniques, books to read, how to start up


----------



## Medici (6 July 2009)

*Re: Newbe lessons ????*

Yes i do that, but sometimes the info cannot be found.

This is why all newbes are asking the same questions over and over again:

what software, are there any good for newbes, which books are on the ball and which are basically falling behind, is this technique for eye balling stocks good or bead, that this term means and how to apply your charting to stock selection ?

Other way maybe just put new section: starting out and there, just post the list of the books and software suitable for trading...

Bummer, i need a drink after this...


----------



## acedrum (6 July 2009)

*Re: Newbe lessons ????*

Work out what you want to achieve so you don't waste time researching things that are never going to benefit you.

For example if you want to make $10,000 a month within the next year and have $1500 to start with there's no point reading about long term investing in blue chip companies.


----------



## Medici (6 July 2009)

Hi acedrum

Actually no, i have $20 000 and would love to achieve $10 000 a year trading ASX 100.


----------



## acedrum (6 July 2009)

Medici said:


> Hi acedrum
> 
> Actually no, i have $20 000 and would love to achieve $10 000 a year trading ASX 100.




I think you may have missed my point...

If you are looking for someone to tell you exactly what to do with your money, you are unlikely to find it here.

My point was there are so many books and so much information on the web that finding the right information can be hard if you don't know what you're looking for.

Someone who has $1,500 to start with will need different information than someone with $20,000 to start with.


----------



## Medici (6 July 2009)

Sorry mate...

The last thing on my mind is to ask some one how to invest my money on the stock market (i think some try that already..).

No, my interests would be...possible explanation of some charting techniques with possible relation to stock eg:
 - william %R -  triggering signals ?
 - triangles  - ?
 and so on..

As you can see on this forum i already searching on Gap Days and have to admit that information i am getting is very, very good.
And this is what i have in mind when i post my original thread.


----------



## trainspotter (6 July 2009)

Medici said:


> Hi acedrum
> 
> Actually no, i have $20 000 and would love to achieve $10 000 a year trading ASX 100.




50% return on your money? Hmmm .. on the ASX 100? Show me how?


----------



## Julia (6 July 2009)

Medici:  if you had read the Beginners' Forum you would have found this thread which has been generously put together by Sir O just for people like you.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14370

Plenty of other info in the Beginner' forum also.

You can't expect anyone to give you a neat little set of instructions which will instantaneously make you the sort of money you're talking about.
You will probably, sadly, have to just do the sort of reading and research we've all had to do before becoming profitable.

What a bugger, huh.


----------



## Medici (6 July 2009)

Yes Julia it's a bugger..

Just wander why so many newbes have the same dilemmas 

Sir O have very good post and very good advice, but have you read comments left by other members ? Not much info for newbes.
And if i am making assumption that trading ASX will not make good return, than which stock should be look at to make reasonable profit ?
Would this also be some kind of information for new members ? I wonder ?

Would be possible maybe to have some library reference where related information may be stored ?
Say library including: charting info, fundamentals...........


----------



## nunthewiser (6 July 2009)

*Re: Newbe lessons ????*



Medici said:


> Yes i do that, but sometimes the info cannot be found.
> 
> This is why all newbes are asking the same questions over and over again:
> 
> ...




i think you need to use the "search " function and spend some time searching the subjects that intrest you . its all there but puleeeeze dont whinge about the forums just because you dont have the patience to have a proper bloody look 

have a great evening


----------



## Joe Blow (6 July 2009)

Medici said:


> And if i am making assumption that trading ASX will not make good return, than which stock should be look at to make reasonable profit ?




Medici,

As the administrator of Aussie Stock Forums I need to be very clear about one point in particular.

It is illegal for anyone on these forums to offer you specific financial advice (i.e. advice about how to invest your money). *I cannot stress that enough*. Nobody here can advise you to buy or sell a particular stock or to invest your money in a specific way. The only people legally allowed to advise you how to invest your money are licensed financial advisers.

A forum like ASF is not filled with easy answers nor is it a fast track to successful investing. It is simply a place for the discussion of ASX listed companies and various investment and trading related topics.

Please consider reading the following topics from the ASIC consumer website:

Investing Basics
Getting Good Advice


----------



## nevieboy (7 July 2009)

Joe Blow said:


> Medici,
> 
> As the administrator of Aussie Stock Forums I need to be very clear about one point in particular.
> 
> ...




Well is there any licensed financial advisers that belong to this forum that could give us free advice?


----------



## Timmy (7 July 2009)

nevieboy said:


> Well is there any licensed financial advisers that belong to this forum that could give us free advice?




No advice can be posted on the forum, see what Joe wrote:



Joe Blow said:


> It is illegal for anyone on these forums to offer you specific financial advice (i.e. advice about how to invest your money). *I cannot stress that enough*. Nobody here can advise you to buy or sell a particular stock or to invest your money in a specific way. The only people legally allowed to advise you how to invest your money are licensed financial advisers.






There are financial advisers who post on various topics to the forum.

By all means PM them to set up a consultation, you would have to ask them if the consultation is free or not.


----------



## Timmy (7 July 2009)

Medici said:


> No, my interests would be...possible explanation of some charting techniques with possible relation to stock eg:
> - william %R -  triggering signals ?
> - triangles  - ?
> and so on..




First, do a search.
Second, try just browsing through the site.
Third, post a _specific _question, for example:
Anyone use Williams%R?  How does it work?

There are some examples of threads dealing with triggers, eg.:
Set up and trigger accuracy

Williams R, have a look here and here.

Also, look at one of my favourite threads:
De-Constructing Indicators
When you study this thread you will look at any indicator in a new light.  The Williams%R, for instance, you will recognise as simply an upside-down stochastic.  You will figure this out by reading the De-Constructing Indicators thread and applying its lessons.

Hope this helps, Medici.


----------



## acedrum (7 July 2009)

...and be prepared to accept the fact that you are not going to find all the answers in a couple of books or for free on the internet in a couple of weeks.

Trading and investing are no different to any other profession or starting and running a successful business in that you have to put in the time and effort to learn and practice in order to become good at it.

You may even have to spend and/or lose a portion of your money as part of the process.

However if you get it right, there is the potential to profit far beyond many professions.


----------



## Joe Blow (7 July 2009)

nevieboy said:


> Well is there any licensed financial advisers that belong to this forum that could give us free advice?




ASIC is very clear in its Regulatory Guideline 162 regarding Internet Discussion Sites:



> No-one is permitted to make postings as a licensed investment adviser, or as a representative of a licensed advisor.




In short, if any ASF member is a licensed financial adviser it is not permitted for them to post *as* a financial adviser on the forums.

ASF is *not* a place for free professional financial advice. I want to make that *very* clear.


----------



## Medici (7 July 2009)

Hello Timmy

Extremely appreciate - thank YOU


----------



## Medici (7 July 2009)

Would be nice to have a section called: Resources - with all the links and information.


----------



## Mr J (7 July 2009)

Medici said:


> Would be nice to have a section called: Resources - with all the links and information.




Like the current Trading/Investing Resources section?


----------



## nunthewiser (7 July 2009)

Mr J said:


> Like the current Trading/Investing Resources section?





EXACTLY!


hence my post about ppl being too bloody lazy to do there own research 

seems most newer visitors to this site want everything gift wrapped . and tips hat to those that have supplied said gift wrapping to them but personally a lil annoyed that some whinge about the joint without actually having a proper look first !

end of rant 

unimpressed nun


----------



## nunthewiser (7 July 2009)

can we start a thread called "  dead cert stock tips for those that like the stockmarket but cant be bothered trying to work it out themselves " ?


no offense intended


----------



## acedrum (7 July 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> can we start a thread called "  dead cert stock tips for those that like the stockmarket but cant be bothered trying to work it out themselves " ?




It needed to be said


----------



## Timmy (7 July 2009)

...


----------



## nunthewiser (7 July 2009)

LOL timmy


bad bad nun!


look im all for ppl asking questions , it aids ALL OF US 

just not into ppl whinging about stuff here when they havent taken the time to actually look 

a back in box nun


----------



## Temjin (7 July 2009)

It's a bit true that newbies would be quite put off with searching for stuff in this forum. 

We do seriously need a few more sticky threads on the investing/strategy section.


----------



## wonderrman (7 July 2009)

Yes the search function is quite weird. I did a normal search for the term "books" like the moderator who had done so previously, and I got 1500 odd responses that don't look to be like books threads at all.

Who can be stuffed searching through all the results to find the right answer. I couldn't if I was a newbie.

w.


----------



## nunthewiser (7 July 2009)

wonderrman said:


> Yes the search function is quite weird. I did a normal search for the term "books" like the moderator who had done so previously, and I got 1500 odd responses that don't look to be like books threads at all.
> 
> Who can be stuffed searching through all the results to find the right answer. I couldn't if I was a newbie.
> 
> w.





advanced search 

search for books in title thread

many other criterias there to narrow stuff down 

not rocket science 

just same as if u was using google really 

the narrower the search the more precise it becomes


----------



## Julia (7 July 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> EXACTLY!
> 
> 
> hence my post about ppl being too bloody lazy to do there own research
> ...



I agree.   
I think it's all about attitude.  Some newbies have asked quite a few questions but have done so politely.  It's when it's in the form of a demand and an expectation that it gets to me a bit.


----------



## nunthewiser (8 July 2009)

and heres another gem of a thread for newbies and oldies alike 


https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=426076&posted=1#post426076

anything else  needed?

pillow fluffed ?

coffee in bed ?

please do not hesitate to contact me if i can be of further assistance in searching out freely available info for you at anytime day or night


----------



## Joe Blow (8 July 2009)

wonderrman said:


> Yes the search function is quite weird. I did a normal search for the term "books" like the moderator who had done so previously, and I got 1500 odd responses that don't look to be like books threads at all.




Use the advanced search and search by title! I cannot stress how valuable you will find this. It is the only search I use and I turn up threads from years ago in seconds.

Here is how you do it in three easy steps:

1. Go to the advanced search.
2. Enter your keyword of choice in the "Key Word(s)" box  at the top left and change the drop down box immediately below it to "Search Titles Only". (See attachment #1)
3. Click the "Search Now" button and experience the joy that comes with highly targetted search results. 36 results for "books" and all relevant! (See attachment #2) 

See this thread for more tips on using ASF's extremely powerful search.


----------



## beerwm (8 July 2009)

wonderrman said:


> Who can be stuffed searching through all the results to find the right answer. I couldn't if I was a newbie.




depends how bad you want it...

...all information here is given free by people who owe you nothing, ---- invaluable information from their experiences/knowledge.

it seems ungrateful to want to be hand fed, when you have the priviledge to be apart of such a helpful forum.

just my 2cents.


----------



## BurntToast (8 July 2009)

I think it's about time I made my first post - been lurking here for about a week now 

**Edit** just found out you have to make at least 5 posts here before you can post links... I did have links to everything in here, but since it won't let me post them you'll just have to guess where the sites are, lol... once I've made 5 posts I'll come back and edit them back in! **

The search function here is definitely terrible (it takes some trial and error before working out how to make it usable), the default option 'search entire post' is almost useless and I think a lot of people give up soon after that - even trying to narrow it down after that you often get hit with an anti-spam setting that makes you wait 15 seconds between searches... part of the problem is that it doesn't return the context of where the search matches (unless you specifically select 'show results as posts' right at the bottom of the advanced search form, which brings up other issues) - not much use getting a hit on a 15 page thread and the bit you're looking for is buried at the bottom of page 13.

I'm not sure what the best answer is, but you could investigate adding a google custom search option? (free and easy to setup) here's what you'd get for a search on books google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=site:aussiestockforums.com+books&btnG=Search&meta= , a lot more relevant than shown in the posts above... and gives everyone another option for finding stuff.

I also think the sticky posts could be a little better organised - you've got some good stuff there (newbie lessons thread in particular), but what I think you're missing is a sticky thread for 'Newbie Resources' that lists links to a heap of free resources, book recommendations, online brokers, classic forum threads etc. all those kind of things that people just starting out need to be aware of.

Newbie research quickly goes from 'I have some inkling of what I need to find, but no idea where to find it', to 'wow, that site is awesome, wish I'd known about it yesterday' to 'argh so much stuff to read, where do I start'... those transitions could be made easier 

For starters, here are the two sites I'm finding the most interesting at the moment and are well worth checking out if you're starting your research:

Google Finance - while it doesn't have a home page setting for ASX stocks, it does list some fantastic info for all the ASX stocks (just put asx: in front of the stock code) and if you use gmail or any other google functions already, it's a really simple solution for setting up watchlists etc. lots of freedom, doesn't seem to be limited like other sites... finding it really handy.

Smart Investor Data (afrsmartinvestor.com.au > 'Share Tables') - If you like playing around with data in excel, the Smart Investor mag provides a ton of info in easy to download .csv or .xls files... finding this a great spot to start doing company research.


----------



## plato2 (8 July 2009)

Being a Newbie in trading is a real pain in the butt. You read through so much garbage and waffle on here it is hard to find exactly what you're after...I can't believe how many threads I've read through only to find the initial enquiry gets swamped by so much information.

I'll be specific in what I want and if you can assist I'd be grateful. I want to start with say US$5,000.... I want to operate on the US market when it is closed.... and spend maybe a half hour a day....I think this may be achieved by doing shares/options. I want to learn how to do this but in the interim I don't mind subscribing to a service. I don't want to gamble my money away but rather I am happy to make conservative gains and in 12 months I would like to have achieved around a profit of $15-20k.

Questions:
What should I read.
What software should I consider
What subscription service is worth considering
What platform and data feeds are worth considering
What don't I know?

thanks

Paul


----------



## Trembling Hand (8 July 2009)

plato2 said:


> I'll be specific in what I want and if you can assist I'd be grateful.
> I want to start with say US$5,000....
> and spend maybe a half hour a day....
> I am happy to make conservative gains
> and in 12 months I would like to have achieved around a profit of $15-20k.






plato2 said:


> What don't I know?



 that this will not be achievable


----------



## Timmy (8 July 2009)

plato2 said:


> I want to start with say US$5,000....  I am happy to make conservative gains and in 12 months I would like to have achieved around a profit of $15-20k.




Paul, I will come back more details but first things first.

You are a beginner
You are going to start with 5K
Happy with conservative gains
Achieve profit of 15 to 20K in 12 months


These are not conservative gains.  You need to adjust your expectations drastically.


----------



## BurntToast (8 July 2009)

plato2 said:


> I want to start with say US$5,000.... I want to operate on the US market when it is closed.... and spend maybe a half hour a day....I think this may be achieved by doing shares/options. I want to learn how to do this but in the interim I don't mind subscribing to a service. I don't want to gamble my money away but rather I am happy to make conservative gains and in 12 months I would like to have achieved around a profit of $15-20k.




As a fellow newbie, I know it's easy to get caught up in everything, but if $15-20k profit is your target, you may want to consider what's needed to get close to that. It's a 300%-400% gain on your starting capital, which isn't exactly realistic... but if you have the resources available to you, and can add additional funds regularly once you start gaining confidence in your trading system, then it may be something you can achieve in 12 months...

damn... too slow - two people got in with the same thing before me, lol


----------



## plato2 (8 July 2009)

I equate my time as being valued at $50 per hour...now if I spend 5 hours a week that's $250 of my time, over a year that's $13,000.... so I would expect to be close to this mark in profit.... or really is everyone kidding themselves that really trading is simply gambling.


----------



## Trembling Hand (8 July 2009)

plato2 said:


> I equate my time as being valued at $50 per hour...now if I spend 5 hours a week that's $250 of my time, over a year that's $13,000.... so I would expect to be close to this mark in profit.... or really is everyone kidding themselves that really trading is simply gambling.




Yakidding! 

Your time may be worth $50 an hour in a field where you have had training and a couple of years experience but in trading you are not even a newbie. You have nothing. And in this game that's at least $50 with a big - in front of it.

What line of work does someone who knows nothing at all start at $50 an hour. Just LOL


----------



## Timmy (8 July 2009)

plato2 said:


> I equate my time as being valued at $50 per hour...now if I spend 5 hours a week that's $250 of my time, over a year that's $13,000.... so I would expect to be close to this mark in profit.... or really is everyone kidding themselves that really trading is simply gambling.




What business are you in that pays you $50 an hour?  Did you earn this in your first year at it, with no knowledge, skills, experience etc.?  If so, stick with it and leave this game alone, as their is learning to be done first.  If you want to learn you are in the right place, but if not, save yourself the heartache.

It has taken you 2 posts to ask if trading is just gambling?  Are you here as a new entrant asking for assistance?

In my first reply to you I said you need to adjust your expectations.  Add to this an attitude adjustment too.  No offence intended, and its up to you, but there's plenty of help here if you want it and are happy to take the time.


----------



## plato2 (8 July 2009)

Fortunately I am not kidding, that is my goal. I just need some good advice at how I might achieve this goal in trading. I'm sure there is someone here who can point me in the right direction.


----------



## Timmy (8 July 2009)

Lesson one.  TH is a faster typist than me.


----------



## BurntToast (8 July 2009)

plato2 said:


> I equate my time as being valued at $50 per hour...now if I spend 5 hours a week that's $250 of my time, over a year that's $13,000.... so I would expect to be close to this mark in profit.... or really is everyone kidding themselves that really trading is simply gambling.




That's all well and good - but to achieve that rate you're going to need more resources behind you, historical returns on the sharemarket are around 12%, so even if you can triple that over the next 1-2 years, you're still going to be a long way short of your target. To reach that 'hourly wage' you're going to need a minimum of about $50k to invest... probably more depending on risk profiles etc.


----------



## Trembling Hand (8 July 2009)

Timmy said:


> Lesson one.  TH is a faster typist than me.




Nah just give less thought to sentence structure and grammar and spelling and stuff like that and just post post post.


----------



## Timmy (8 July 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Nah just give less thought to sentence structure and grammar and spelling and stuff like that and just post post post.




LOL.


----------



## nunthewiser (8 July 2009)

unreal

i shall leave this thread to the experts


----------



## Timmy (8 July 2009)

BurntToast said:


> I think it's about time I made my first post - been lurking here for about a week now






BurntToast – welcome to ASF.  

I’m going to have to disagree with you on some of your points, and agree on others, but hopefully the outcome will be helpful to you.



BurntToast said:


> The search function here is definitely terrible




Actually, used properly it is very good.  Joe Blow has posted a really quick guide on how to use the search function (post #31, above) and also a more comprehensive guide at https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8380&highlight=search

Following these instructions will streamline the search process for you.



BurntToast said:


> it takes some trial and error before working out how to make it usable



This is basically how I learnt to use it, so agree with you here!  It is, though, much easier and quicker to just follow Joe’s instructions.




BurntToast said:


> you often get hit with an anti-spam setting that makes you wait 15 seconds between searches...



When I first came to the site I searched a lot and I have memories of having to wait between searches.  The problem is, it feels like a lot longer.  But, hey, its only 15 seconds, right?  



BurntToast said:


> here's what you'd get for a search on books google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=site:aussiestockforums.com+books&bt nG=Search&meta=




I tried this and got over 4000 results.  Admittedly the first results are well targeted, but doing an advanced search according to Joe’s instructions returns 36 results and these too are highly targeted.

The sticky posts – always could be more/less, hard to please everyone.  There is actually a thread to get responses as to what people thought were the best resources on ASF, it gets very little take up.  It is here, and is a good start: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15751&highlight=forum

Some free resources on technical analysis/charting can be found on this thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15958
and on this one
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9476&highlight=free+charting


----------



## Julia (8 July 2009)

plato2 said:


> Being a Newbie in trading is a real pain in the butt. You read through so much garbage and waffle on here it is hard to find exactly what you're after...I can't believe how many threads I've read through only to find the initial enquiry gets swamped by so much information.
> 
> I'll be specific in what I want and if you can assist I'd be grateful. I want to start with say US$5,000.... I want to operate on the US market when it is closed.... and spend maybe a half hour a day....I think this may be achieved by doing shares/options. I want to learn how to do this but in the interim I don't mind subscribing to a service. I don't want to gamble my money away but rather I am happy to make conservative gains and in 12 months I would like to have achieved around a profit of $15-20k.



Should be no problem, plato.   Dead easy, in fact.   You obviously won't need any help or any of that garbage and waffle advice you refer to above either.
Half an hour a day is probably a bit excessive in terms of use of your time, though.


----------



## plato2 (8 July 2009)

I never said the advice was garbage or waffle.... but it seems everyone here has an opinion. Newbie's don't get their questions answered, since my first posts I have about 10 replies all concerned about my expectations but not one answer... staying focused seems to be a problem here. I can understand the frustrations of Newbies.... it would be really nice if someone did some threads about benefits and pitfalls of the different trading strategies with some resources for each so Newbies could 'quickly filter' what they don't want/need to know. Presently this forum does not lent itself to providing info that Newbies want to know and I really wonder whether posting assists them or merely gives others something to do, to have a banter!


----------



## Timmy (8 July 2009)

plato2 said:


> I never said the advice was garbage or waffle.... but it seems everyone here has an opinion. Newbie's don't get their questions answered, since my first posts I have about 10 replies all concerned about my expectations but not one answer... staying focused seems to be a problem here. I can understand the frustrations of Newbies.... it would be really nice if someone did some threads about benefits and pitfalls of the different trading strategies with some resources for each so Newbies could 'quickly filter' what they don't want/need to know. Presently this forum does not lent itself to providing info that Newbies want to know and I really wonder whether posting assists them or merely gives others something to do, to have a banter!




Plato2, you may be better off going to church and praying, they are the specialists in miracles, not us.


----------



## BurntToast (8 July 2009)

Thanks Timmy - hadn't seen that first thread you posted, looks like there is some good stuff in there.

I guess the point about the search function is that while regular users who have had the opportunity to try it a few times and get used to it's quirks don't have a problem with it, most new visitors are going to give up on it pretty quick because the default options aren't that helpful... no big deal, just means you'll get a constant stream of new users asking the same questions and needing to be told how to search for the how to search thread


----------



## plato2 (8 July 2009)

If God traded I'd go to church and see him...he said he doesn't because he already owns everything.


----------



## nunthewiser (8 July 2009)

yep ............reckons $50 bucks an hour cheap actually 

set your expectations higher bud

mr market usually charges a great deal more than that to teach you a lesson or 3 


on a side note . all this whinging about the search function ??? even after its been gift wrapped on how to do it on numerous occasions in here in the last 2 days ... it wouldnt be other forums just here to stir the natives would it ?


----------



## Timmy (8 July 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> on a side note . all this whinging about the search function ??? even after its been gift wrapped on how to do it on numerous occasions in here in the last 2 days ... it wouldnt be other forums just here to stir the natives would it ?




Always a possibility?
But, two new entrants posted here this morning.
One reasonable and rational.  
One, um, not quite so.
An interesting comparison.

I think part of the function of a forum like this is to give 'em enough rope.
Some use it to haul themselves up.
Some use it for a different purpose.

Its all good.


----------



## BurntToast (8 July 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> on a side note . all this whinging about the search function ??? even after its been gift wrapped on how to do it on numerous occasions in here in the last 2 days ... it wouldnt be other forums just here to stir the natives would it ?




yeah - I joined a week ago and stayed quiet just waiting for this opportunity to mess with you all


----------



## Medici (8 July 2009)

After stirring everyone, i would love to submit the link which may be suitable for all newbes :
http://www2.standardandpoors.com/po...s_asx100/2,3,2,8,0,0,0,0,0,2,3,0,0,0,0,0.html

Hope it helps


----------



## warezwana (8 July 2009)

*Re: Newbie lessons? and ramblings of a self confessed tradaholic*



Trembling Hand said:


> *What line of work does someone who knows nothing at all start at $50 an our.* Just LOL




oi oi oi (waves hand feverishly) I know the answer to this one!!!!

_Stripping , lap and pole dancing ... prostitution, drug dealing... just to name a quick few_ 

Seems like it's newbie stress time today on the forums ... 
As a newbie myself (going on my 7th month, yes I can hear many of you saying 'just sooo green') I share the tiresome thoughts of the other newbies here searching and reading endlessly, but you know what.... YOU HAVE TO SUCK IT UP and just DO IT. How bad do you want to trade? There are NO short cuts to be had just endless hours in front of your computer/books (_I average 5hrs on week nights after I get home from my 50hr/wk job, then pretty much ATLEAST 20hrs on the weekend, and I still feel I know nothing compared to whats needed_)... I think they call it 'study', well in my day they did.

*If there is ONE valuable thing I have learnt*, it is to get out of your head ALL the preconcieved ideas you had about getting rich from trading in a week and or the idea of learning to trade in 1-6 months like so many BS sites and pushers on the internet try to shove down your throat and... AND IF you are one of the very few freaks that just HAVE to learn to trade at any cost or time frame, then settle in for the LOOOONG haul and start reading the forum, books or any other material you can get information from because it might just happen that ONE DAY you will get to call yourself a trader but it's NOT going to happen any time soon if your at all interested in making a profit.

Every time I think I have a direction and I take a step forward I then learn I have to take 2 steps back to learn other things first.
I could be wrong though I have been wrong a few times before, just look at my virtual trade results 

I guess the point im trying to make is it is probably going to take you a lot longer than you think to make consistant profits from trading and definately going to take you longer than you have been told...It all just comes down to how bad you want it and if your willing to do the hard yards or searching/reading yourself.
The people here who are trading are doing us all a huge favour just by answering what they do. many thanks to all those forum wh0res here.... it's very appreciated.


----------

